# CC problems galore



## hidonest (Feb 19, 2012)

Greetings everybody,

My CC has now turned into a problem galore. The following issues are being faced after 1.5 years of owning the car.

1. noises in the roof (research shows this to be a common problem. Anybody aware of any proper fixes for this? the dealer here kept the car for a month. but 2 weeks after i got the car back the noises are back again)
2. break lights
3. wind noise from driver side view mirror (there seems to be some gap here as you can hear whistling wind/air noise)
4. door handle / locks - replaced 3 times
5. faulty fuel gauge reader
6. side view mirrors (when u adjust left mirror the right mirror also moves)
7. driver window rolling motor makes noises when window moves up and down
8. passenger window does not roll down in auto
9. rear seat passenger side door did not open for 2 weeks from inside - then one day it started opening again (and no, no child lock or anything)
10. persistant jerks in the car - normally between 70-100kph and felt sometimes during gear change (@ 4,5 & 6) / accelerator pressed 50%-60% - it feels like something pulls the car back / jerks

Is this just my car or there seems to be serious issues with CC build quality?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

I had the roof noise problem too. It was coming from the area where the front of the sunroof meets the headliner. It would start to rattle if there was flex in the body (turning onto a ramp, for example). Anyway long story short, I pushed some foam into the gap between the sunroof and headliner at the front passenger side where the noise was coming from and that seems to have solved it.

My rear passenger side window was noisy as well. The dealer actually replaced the motor but it was still kinda loud. Learned to live with that one.

Most people don't have that many problems though. Hopefully you'll get it all sorted out.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

hidonest said:


> Greetings everybody,
> 
> My CC has now turned into a problem galore. The following issues are being faced after 1.5 years of owning the car.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

I had the same problem with my window switches. They replaced them twice in one week. Finally working for now. Not sure what caused it.


----------



## chicositos (May 29, 2010)

baye said:


> I had the roof noise problem too. It was coming from the area where the front of the sunroof meets the headliner. It would start to rattle if there was flex in the body (turning onto a ramp, for example). Anyway long story short, I pushed some foam into the gap between the sunroof and headliner at the front passenger side where the noise was coming from and that seems to have solved it.
> 
> My rear passenger side window was noisy as well. The dealer actually replaced the motor but it was still kinda loud. Learned to live with that one.
> 
> Most people don't have that many problems though. Hopefully you'll get it all sorted out.



Do you have some pics where did you fix it?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

hidonest said:


> Greetings everybody,
> 
> My CC has now turned into a problem galore. The following issues are being faced after 1.5 years of owning the car.
> 
> ...


I also have a VR6 but do not have roof noises. In fact, this is the first sedan I have ever owned with a glass roof where I didn't have some noise.

When you say "Break (brake) Lights", do you mean they don't work, they stay on they burn out too soon, or what? I have replaced all of mine with Sylvania's best bulbs. All is well now as far as premature failure is concerned and quite cheap, really, especially if you plan on keeping the car for a while.

As far as both mirrors adjusting at the same time, you can get rid of that by going into the Multi Function Display and turn off that option. 

May I politely suggest that you spend a little time in your owner's manual? Somewhere in there, you will find the MFD instructions regarding the mirrors.


----------



## hidonest (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all, 

Thank you all for your feedback.

Side view mirror issue has been duely noted and corrected. 

But still the rest of the issues are frustrating. 
I met today the dealer's GM. His response - "we do not manufacture the vehicle". 
Unbelieveable. 
I am looking for extended warranty (newer models come with 5 years unlimited - I have only 3yrs) due the recurrence of issues after being certified that the car has been rectified. It seems I will have to raise it higher since the approval of the extended warranty apparently does not even fall under his jurisdiction.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you buy the car used? You say 1.5 years owned for a 2010, and I have owned my 2012 for 1.5 years and I bought mine new.

If you bought it used....

Some of the issues sound like a faulty repair of the driver's side door (window motor, mirrir switch, wind noise, door handle). Is it possible the door was crashed before you bought it and the repair work was done by a retard? Also, you seemd to have given the car back to the same service dept over and over (door handle repaired 3 times, they had it for a month, etc.). Bad service depatment and time to find a better one?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

CCLarry said:


> Some of the issues sound like a faulty repair of the driver's side door (window motor, mirrir switch, wind noise, door handle). Is it possible the door was crashed before you bought it and the repair work was done by a retard? Also, you seemd to have given the car back to the same service dept over and over (door handle repaired 3 times, they had it for a month, etc.). Bad service depatment and time to find a better one?


I agree with him. Sounds like maybe a repair job that never showed in Carfax. I would try and different dealership and see if they can "earn your continued business". 

Good luck.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

chicositos said:


> Do you have some pics where did you fix it?


Don't have pics, but here's one from google:








There is a slit/gap between the sunroof and the headliner where the red arrow is. The gap turns up towards the roof about 2 inchs in. My rattle was more or less coming from the front right (passenger side) corner, so I found a piece of foam that measured about 4x2 inchs (probably from some packing material) and pushed it into the gap near that corner. It stays in there quite snugly and doesn't affect the opening/closing of the roof. Rattling hasn't been back since I did this a few weeks ago. Guerilla solution I know but at least it's an invisible fix.


----------



## hidonest (Feb 19, 2012)

CCLarry said:


> Did you buy the car used? You say 1.5 years owned for a 2010, and I have owned my 2012 for 1.5 years and I bought mine new.
> 
> If you bought it used....
> 
> Some of the issues sound like a faulty repair of the driver's side door (window motor, mirrir switch, wind noise, door handle). Is it possible the door was crashed before you bought it and the repair work was done by a retard? Also, you seemd to have given the car back to the same service dept over and over (door handle repaired 3 times, they had it for a month, etc.). Bad service depatment and time to find a better one?



The car was brand new from the dealer showroom. Things work a lil different in this part of the world - the dealer is the sole authorized rep. unfortunately only they are responsible under warranty. I wouldnt doubt if the authorized dealer is employing retards.
I bought it in Oct 2010 - the model was 2011. It came with 3 years unlim. warranty. I am now pushing them for 5 years cause of repeated issues. 
The GM says they will give certification that the car has been repaired as per VW standards. But he had no reply to issues which were apparently fixed, have certification issued and the comes back again.


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

I've seen so many problems with the CC on vwvortex, so to reply to this tread, this is what already has happened to the '09 CC sport that I own, it's a manual with now 142.000 Miles.

3 times Air intake manifold replaced.
All known recalls fixed.
Cleaned MAF sensor after I had the EPC light come on and I was not able to go over 2200 rpm and read then on forum, that it may be a dirty mas sensor, so I took it out and cleaned it. That solved the problem, light did not come back on as of today. 
Replaced 1 coil at dealer at 20k, and replaced all 4 coils including spark plugs.
Peeling dash at light switch, keyhole, and dashboard cabinet.
Remaining issues:
Still having a rough idle and sometimes feels hesitant when accelerating.
Engine lights comes on and off whenever it feels like, mostly if I have it running stationary for about a minute or two when just started, will go off after a couple days.. Dealer can't find anything wrong.
Unknown air noise coming from break pedal if not pressed. if only slightly touched it disappears, went to dealer couple times and they said it was normal!?
I also had in the beginning light bulbs break one after another. I replaced them all and since then I never had issues again.

Just this week, part of my illumination light behind the speedometer went out.
I used to do it when car was just started, flicker a couple times and stay on, now it's off constant.
Another thing that happened recently, my Compass all the sudden started saying I was going south while i'm heading north... have calibrated it a couple times, then it's good for a day or two, and then it goes bad again....

I'm wondering what will be next.....


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Next thing is you trade it.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^This.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

dutchy said:


> I've seen so many problems with the CC on vwvortex, so to reply to this tread, this is what already has happened to the '09 CC sport that I own, it's a manual with now 142.000 Miles.
> 
> 3 times Air intake manifold replaced.
> All known recalls fixed.
> ...


 That brake pedal noise is a vacuum leak. Either the line going to the brake booster or the brake booster itself. They are known to cause leaks. Get it replaced ASAP! I got mine replaced. Same issue. Hissing sound that goes away when slightly stepping on the brake. If that dealership cant find it go to a different one. 

As for problems with the CC mine have all been mainly engine related at 33,000 miles and I bought it 2,000 miles ago. All is well though and fixed (knock on wood x3). Mine were intake manifold, all my hydrualic lifters, then cylinder 4 roller collapsed. Good thing im CPO for now lol.


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

*major issues.....*

Ok, after all the previous issues I had with the 2.0T engine, Now this weekend I got a new one... 
After I arrived at destination, I could not start the car again, ended up getting it towed to the dealer. 
Now after spending 6+ hours at the dealership today, it came back that my valves are "bent" and to do further investigation to see if more damage to engine, they are asking for $1200!!!! and then if no issues with the rest of the block, they will change out the "head" etc.. for $4000,-. The service manager said in this case to change the complete engine for about $7000,- 
I ended up talking to VW USA, and they at first tried blow me off by saying, i'm out of warranty on the powertrain, which I am, but I talked to a manager there, and now they opened up a "case" and will be stopping by the dealer on thursday to see if "they" can help me out. 
I have my service manager in the mean time print out a full report on the services performed and al the issues I had prior. 
Let's hope they are willing to help me here....


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn, I hope these are the older years problems.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dutchy said:


> Ok, after all the previous issues I had with the 2.0T engine, Now this weekend I got a new one...
> After I arrived at destination, I could not start the car again, ended up getting it towed to the dealer.
> Now after spending 6+ hours at the dealership today, it came back that my valves are "bent" and to do further investigation to see if more damage to engine, they are asking for $1200!!!! and then if no issues with the rest of the block, they will change out the "head" etc.. for $4000,-. The service manager said in this case to change the complete engine for about $7000,-
> I ended up talking to VW USA, and they at first tried blow me off by saying, i'm out of warranty on the powertrain, which I am, but I talked to a manager there, and now they opened up a "case" and will be stopping by the dealer on thursday to see if "they" can help me out.
> ...


 Not being judgemental, just curious. 

Do you tend to run your car hard? 

I am not saying that is the cause of your problems but I am curious that if you do run hard and your engine was prone to breaking due to some weakness in production, between the two scenarios, this was the results.


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

DavidPaul said:


> Not being judgemental, just curious.
> 
> Do you tend to run your car hard?
> 
> I am not saying that is the cause of your problems but I am curious that if you do run hard and your engine was prone to breaking due to some weakness in production, between the two scenarios, this was the results.


 I do not run my car hard, as in redlining continuously etc. and I never push the engine while cold. 
All miles are mainly highway, and then some normal amount of city miles. 

With VW USA, I ended up talking to a supervisor, who was not helpful at all, and he said that they went to the dealer and that it was not under warranty so we do not help you. 
They offered $1000.00 towards a purchase of a new car, but that's about it. . 
Today I went to the dealer and asked my service manager about it, since they told me they would come by on Thursday, But VWUSA said they went by on Wednesday. Well, they ended up not having stopped by at all according to him..... 
I will be back in contact with them tomorrow....


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

Update:
I ended up not getting any help from VW so I decided to bring my car to a shop that a friend who drives decent cars(Range Rover, Lexus etc)recommended to me.
Since he drives higher end cars I trusted his word and went for it.
He priced me out instead to the $7000 from VW, $5000 plus some misc. parts.
The Engine came from Canada and had 3000 miles on it.
I Brought the car over in October, received it back in DECEMBER!!! every time another excuse about why it wasn't ready and.... at the end he was going to charge me $7100!!! After which I had a discussion with him about him charging double the pricing on parts for which I can pick it up at the dealer... we ended up settling for $6500.
Well after his work... my breakbooster was totally shut, and was soo loud it was like driving with the windows open, and so many other miscellaneous items were wrong and missing.
No battery cover, the platic leaf-shield did not have any clips on it anymore, the attachment from the airfilter to the front of the engine compartment was loose, and on and on...
I went back and the guy yelled at me that it was not his fault bla bla bla.
Had to come by later to have him fix it. 2 weeks later, driving with a car with hardly any pressure on the breaks, it was at his shop for about 4 days. He called me and told me he had to order some more parts, but just pick it up for now.
Spoke to the mechanic, and he said he never even touched my car!!
Hard lesson learned with this shop and will never go back there..... and maybe should have had it done by VW after all.... 
I had a friend over 3 weeks ago and he swapped out my break booster for a new one, fixed the spring under the clutch, which the shop never put back, and we got all the clips etc. to keep all the plastic items in their places and now the car drives like a champ.

I just hope that this engine is better then the previous one.

When I was in Europe at Christmas, the first thing I noticed in a car magazine, was an article about the major problems volkswagen has with the 2.0T TSI engines that the tensioner from the timing chain fails etc. and the chain failures due to too big of tolerances in the chain.
And that there are Technical bulletins are out for these items to be checked by the dealers over there, which I mentioned to my dealer, and they are not aware of any of these he said......

I have the article which has pictures etc. in regards to these problems, only thing is its in dutch..... if anyone is interested, send me a msg with email address and I will send it, since I have no idea how to attach pdf files to these msgs.

Let me know if anyone else has had the timing chain fail and needed a new engine.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Man...hate to say it but with your luck you could probably just look in the mirror and find someone with a timing chain failure.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

There are a number of reports of the tensioner failing, which allows the timing chain to jump some teeth, which often crashes the valves into the pistons. This failure usually happens when the engine is started, and there is a delay in the chain tensioner taking up the chain slack, as the oil pressure builds (the tensioner uses oil pressure to push the guide agains the chain). Every time a 2.0T is started, it is like Russion Roulette for the first 3 seconds of engine operation.......


----------



## hidonest (Feb 19, 2012)

In continuation to my first post, my car is still with the dealer - so in total the car has been out of road for 10 out of the 30 months I have owned it !!

The dealer offered the following arrangement - 50% depreciation of this car (since I have owned it for 30 months) and I have to pay the difference for a new car - left me completely dumbfounded. 

And why should I be paying?

I have raised it to AVME however the response has not been very optimistic. Raising it to VW AG does not seem to have much of an effect either. They are simply passing the buck with below response - 

"arrangement will be decided by the Volkswagen dealer where the vehicle was purchased, because your contract of sale has been made with them. Replacement of a car with a technical fault is only possible if it is a new car with low mileage and which is within the manufacturer's warranty period. We therefore suggest that you refer to the retailer where the vehicle was originally purchased."

the fact - car is still under warranty (till Oct '13) and only 40K kms (25K miles). 

What are my options? Does anybody know the right person to reach within VW AG? Contact details / email would be greatly appreciated.

FYI - for point # 10 their report states - replace / repair complete cylinder head, exhaust valve, inlet valve & fuel injector valve.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

You are fighting a big fish and while I respect your situation you ought to think about what it might end up costing you if you don't get out quick with something. If they don't replace it, which from what I am reading doesn't look like it's going to happen and you end up taking it back once it's fixed the car will be scarred for life and your pockets even more than they already are.

I would respectfully decline the 50% offer from the dealer and talk with someone about a realistic option. The car is not even close to being 50% used so that calculation is a slap in the face. Maybe suggest something closer to 75/25 or some other middle meeting place that works for both of you. I am sure you are not real happy but unless you retain legal advice and or direction you probably won't get anywhere. That might be something to consider for some guidance to see what grounds you have to argue your point but consider the out of pocket cost versus what you are getting in return before you spend the gain or what little left of that there is.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

hidonest said:


> In continuation to my first post, my car is still with the dealer - so in total the car has been out of road for 10 out of the 30 months I have owned it !!
> 
> The dealer offered the following arrangement - 50% depreciation of this car (since I have owned it for 30 months) and I have to pay the difference for a new car - left me completely dumbfounded.


Not sure what laws are where you are, but I would certainly try to negotiate the depreciation. You may have owned the vehicle for 30 months, but only able to drive it for 20 of those months.


----------



## hidonest (Feb 19, 2012)

UPDATE: 

After further meetings with the dealer, AVME rep and email communication with VW AG this is the end result: 

While the VW AG says they can only act as mediators, the AVME office says the sale agreement is with the dealer and the dealer says they are not the manufacturer. 

So basically VW has brushed their hands off (you got the car, you deal with it) and dealer is ripping / robbing me of my hard earned money. 

Technical feedback from Volkswagen - The issue was identified as engine misfire. 

On a 20 month old car, seriously? 

Let alone the other quality issues, a list 2 page long.


----------



## smariom (Apr 23, 2013)

For the passenger window auto, have you tried to put it all the way down, then all the way up? Sometimes if power is disconnected for too long, it needs to know its limits up and down. This used to happen a lot on my GTI and now on my CC while i was installing my Amp... 

Just roll it all the way down, then all the way up, auto should work after that. 

Hope thats it...


----------



## papatstools (11 mo ago)

CCLarry said:


> Did you buy the car used? You say 1.5 years owned for a 2010, and I have owned my 2012 for 1.5 years and I bought mine new.
> 
> If you bought it used....
> 
> Some of the issues sound like a faulty repair of the driver's side door (window motor, mirrir switch, wind noise, door handle). Is it possible the door was crashed before you bought it and the repair work was done by a retard? Also, you seemd to have given the car back to the same service dept over and over (door handle repaired 3 times, they had it for a month, etc.). Bad service depatment and time to find a better one?


In referance to repair person, you should be ashamed of self.Or dose this reflect on your level of education. How dose it feel to have someone talk down to you. Those people deserve respect. I will take ten of those challenged loving people over someone who would think it or worse post il on the web. You discuss me.


----------

